# Tai/Vai



## rhitagawr

Näyttää siltä, että en ymmärrä eroa _tai_-n ja _vai_-n välillä. Uskoin, että _vai_ tarkkoitti sisällyttämista. _Haluatko sokeria vai maitoa?_ Voin saada sokeria, voin saada maitoa, ja voin saada sokeria ja maitoa. Ja uskoin, että _tai_ tarkkoitti sulkeminista. _Haluatko kahvia tai tetä?_ Voin saada kahvia, voin saada tetä, mutta en voi saada kahvia ja tetä.

Selkouutiset (http://yle.fi/selkouutiset/index.php?id=1334 21/01) sanoo _Venäjän __ulkoministeri Sergei Lavrov sanoo, että Ukrainalla ei ole todisteita siitä, että Itä-Ukrainassa on Venäjän joukkoja tai aseita_. Odottaisin _vai_ koska joukkoja ja aseita voi olla Ukrainassa.
Voiko joku olla hyvä ja selittää?


----------



## fennofiili

Vai-sanaa käytetään vain kysymyksissä, ja se tarkoittaa sen kysymistä, kumpi kahdesta vaihtoehdosta on oikea tai haluttu. Se on poissulkeva.

Voi kysyä esimerkiksi ”Haluatko salaatin vai keiton?”, jos salaatti ja keitto ovat vaihtoehtoja, joista voi valita vain toisen. Odotetut vastaukset ovat ”salaatin” ja ”keiton”, mutta käytännössä voi toki sanoa ”En kumpaakaan, kiitos”.

Kysymys ”Haluatko salaatin tai keiton?” on myös aivan mahdollinen kysymys. Silloin voi valita salaatin tai keiton tai molemmat tai ei kumpaakaan.

Siksi ”Haluatko sokeria vai maitoa?” ei oikein ole mahdollinen käytännössä, koska todellisuudessa tarkoitus on, että voi valita molemmat.

Kysymys ”Haluatko kahvia tai teetä?” periaattessa sallii sen, että otetaan sekä kahvia että teetä. Tiedämme kuitenkin, että ihmiset tuskin koskaan juovat samalla sekä kahvia että teetä. Kielen ulkopuolinen todellisuus siis tavallaan tekee tai-sanasta tässä poissulkevan.

Miksi ei yleensä kysytä ”Haluatko kahvia vai teetä?”, vaikka se olisi loogista? Varmaankin siksi, että vai-sanan käyttö merkitsis myös, että odotetaan, että valitaan toinen. Olisi siis presuppositio, että otetaan joko kahvia tai teetä, ja kysytään vain, kumpaa halutaan. Tämä olisi hiukan epäkohteliasta, joten käytetään tai-sanaa.


----------



## rhitagawr

Kiitoksia paljon, Fennofiili. Siksi, jos olen ymmärränyt oikein:
_Haluatko kahvia tai teetä?_ on kohteliaampaa, vaikka se on epäloogista todellisuudessa.
_Meneekö hän Hollantiin tai Englantiin?_ vihjaa, että hän menee ehkä Hollantiin ja Englantiin.
_Meneekö hän Hollantiin vai Englantiin?_ vihjaa, että hän ei mene Hollantiin ja Englantiin.


----------



## fennofiili

rhitagawr said:


> Kiitoksia paljon, Fennofiili. Siksi, jos olen ymmärränyt oikein:
> _Haluatko kahvia tai teetä?_ on kohteliaampaa, vaikka se on epäloogista todellisuudessa.
> _Meneekö hän Hollantiin tai Englantiin?_ vihjaa, että hän menee ehkä Hollantiin ja Englantiin.
> _Meneekö hän Hollantiin vai Englantiin?_ vihjaa, että hän ei mene Hollantiin ja Englantiin.



Aivan. Oikeastaan _Meneekö hän Hollantiin tai Englantiin? _vain kysyy, meneekö hän Hollantiin tai Englantiin (tai molempiin). Ja _Meneekö hän Hollantiin vai Englantiin? _olettaa, postuloi, että hän menee Hollantiin tai Englantiin, ja kysyy, kumpaan hän menee.


----------



## rhitagawr

Kiitos eto, Fennofiili. Sekoitin sanat toisiinsa selvästi.


----------



## Hakro

fennofiili said:


> Kysymys ”Haluatko kahvia tai teetä?” periaattessa sallii sen, että otetaan sekä kahvia että teetä. Tiedämme kuitenkin, että ihmiset tuskin koskaan juovat samalla sekä kahvia että teetä. Kielen ulkopuolinen todellisuus siis tavallaan tekee tai-sanasta tässä poissulkevan.


Jos joku tuttava poikkeaa ohimennen luonani ja haluan tarjota hänelle jotakin, on luonnollista kysyä ”Haluatko kahvia tai teetä?”. Vaihtoehtona on, että hän ei halua mitään.


> Miksi ei yleensä kysytä ”Haluatko kahvia vai teetä?”, vaikka se olisi loogista? Varmaankin siksi, että vai-sanan käyttö merkitsis myös, että odotetaan, että valitaan toinen. Olisi siis presuppositio, että otetaan joko kahvia tai teetä, ja kysytään vain, kumpaa halutaan. Tämä olisi hiukan epäkohteliasta, joten käytetään tai-sanaa.


Esimerkiksi kokouksessa tai muussa vastaavassa tilaisuudessa, johon liittyy kahvi- ja teetarjoilu, yleensä juuri kysytään ”Haluatko kahvia vai teetä?”, eikä siinä ole mitään epäkohteliasta. Tai-sanan käyttö tällaisessa tilanteessa vaikuttaisi hiukan kömpelöltä.


----------



## fennofiili

Hakro said:


> Esimerkiksi kokouksessa tai muussa vastaavassa tilaisuudessa, johon liittyy kahvi- ja teetarjoilu, yleensä juuri kysytään ”Haluatko kahvia vai teetä?”



Totta. Useimmiten kyllä kysytään ”Kahvia vai teetä?” Jos sanotaan pitemmin, se on muodollisempaa, ja silloin yleensä kai teititellään: ”Haluatteko kahvia vai teetä?” Tosin sinuttelun ja teitittelyn ongelman voi tässä kiertää: ”Saako olla kahvia vai teetä?”



> eikä siinä ole mitään epäkohteliasta. Tai-sanan käyttö tällaisessa tilanteessa vaikuttaisi hiukan kömpelöltä.



Olen vähän eri mieltä. Tietysti ”vai” on mahdollinen tilanteessa, jossa on kyse tarjoilusta. Minusta ”Kahvia tai teetä?” olisi parempi, ja sitäkin kuulee käytettävän. Se tekee luontevammaksi vastata ”Ei, kiitos” tai ”Ei kumpaakaan, mutta voisinko saada tuoremehua?” Olennaista on, että ”vai” on vahvasti johdatteleva, suggestiivinen.


----------



## Hakro

fennofiili said:


> Olen vähän eri mieltä. Tietysti ”vai” on mahdollinen tilanteessa, jossa on kyse tarjoilusta. Minusta ”Kahvia tai teetä?” olisi parempi, ja sitäkin kuulee käytettävän. Se tekee luontevammaksi vastata ”Ei, kiitos” tai ”Ei kumpaakaan, mutta voisinko saada tuoremehua?” Olennaista on, että ”vai” on vahvasti johdatteleva, suggestiivinen.


Tällaisissa kahvitilaisuuksissa on usein kupit katettu jokaisen eteen, ja perusoletuksena on, että jokainen ottaa joko kahvia tai teetä saadakseen sen viikon vanhan kampaviinerin pureskelluksi. Tarjoilija kysyy luonnollisesti "Kahvia vai teetä?", eikä se mitenkään sulje pois sitä mahdollisuutta, että asiakas kieltäytyy kummastakin ja ottaa mieluummin tuoremehua.

Toinen tavanomainen tilanne on, että kahvi tai tee noudetaan erillisestä tarjoilupöydästä. Jos tarjoilija siellä kysyy ”Kahvia tai teetä?”, se on mielestäni todella kömpelöä kielenkäyttöä, joskin sitäkin kuulee käytettävän, valitettavasti. Tai ja vai menevät monelta suomalaiselta sekaisin.

Saat toki olla eri mieltä.


----------



## Maabdreo

Voisiko teidän mielestänne sanoa, että juuri sama ero on olemassa myös (amerikan)englannin kielessä, riippuen siitä, onko intonaatio nouseva (=tai) vai laskeva (=vai)? Kyllä se siltä kuulostaa, ainakin tässä yhteydessä ("coffee or tea?")


----------



## fennofiili

Ehkäpä. En ole varma. Jos minulta kysyttäisiin ”Do you want coffee _or _tea?”, missä or on painokas (nouseva intonaatio, suurempi äänenvoimakkuus, tauko edellä tms.), saattaisin kokea, että kysytään ”Haluatteko kahvia... tai ehkä teetä?” Tai että vain painotetaan, että molempia on saatavilla, mikä on eri asia kuin ”vai”.


----------



## rhitagawr

Kiitos, jokainen. Toivon, että olen ymmärränyt kaikki. (Englanniski sanoisiin luultavasti _Would you like milk and sugar?_ jos voidaan saada sekä maitoa että sokeria. Yksi mahdollinen vastaus olisi _Just milk, thanks_. Mutta _milk or sugar_ ei olisi väärä vaikka se houkutelee ristiriitaisuuden _Can I have milk and sugar, please?_)


----------

